# Getting wrong file type error



## rlharding (Apr 5, 2008)

The picture I am trying to up-load is a jpeg. I didn't type it, it was attached automatically by the software. The name of the pic is: Ruth

The error message I am getting is this:

File was wrong type. Allowed types: Jpeg.

I tried saving the file as .jpg but then I get a pic called: Ruth.jpg.jpeg

Is this something I can fix at my end?


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 5, 2008)

Rename the file Ruth.jpg .  The forum software does not recognize 4 letter extensions.


----------



## rlharding (Apr 5, 2008)

Lou, You missed that part in my post.  I tried that.


----------



## jeff (Apr 5, 2008)

So you tried uploading a valid jpg file under 100K called ruth.jpg and it did not work?

Send me the file. Maybe there's a problem on the server, although nobody else has reported an error and I just uploaded a 99k jpg to my testing area. Happy to have a look for you.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Lou, You missed that part in my post.  I tried that.



Your post said that you tried it with a file Ruth.jpeg and Ruth.jpg.jpeg. Both those names are invalid.
Try manually renaming the file (on your computer) Ruth.jpg - then try to upload it again. Should work.


----------



## mdburn_em (Apr 5, 2008)

Ruth,
Adding to what Bob said....

You can rename your picture two ways.
1.  Click on the picture icon, pause, click on the words of the icon.  Double-click too fast and the picture will open.  Slow enough and the words will become editable.  change it to ruth.jpg. Hit Enter. or click outside the words to save the new name.

2.  Right mouse click on the picture-&gt;Rename.  The words should become editable.  change it to ruth.jpg.  Save as above.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 5, 2008)

Bob and Mark - Thank you for clarifying my post.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys,  renaming a file with Vista OS isn't as simple as it used to be.  If I was a high-powered Vista user, I would tell Ruth exactly what to do, but I have to poke around at it a while myself and I don't have any files to rename at the moment.  I just played with a .jpg and renamed it and got the same result as Ruth - xxx.jpeg.jpg.

One possibility is to open the file with a program that can write a jpeg and 'Save As...' and drop-down the types and make sure the copy you are saving has a .jpg extension.

That made perfect sense to me....... I don't know about anyone else.


----------



## rlharding (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.  I know how to change file names and have done it a gazillion times.  I have even changed the file extension before with no problems. 

So, what I had already tried was to rename the file ruth.jpg.

I then went to 'save as' and was prompted that my file name was too long.  I still had the .jpeg, but now I also had .jpg.  This is the same that Tony got when he tried it. Ruth.jpe.jpg

I have just given it to Jeff and he will try his magic touch,
All of this because I finally wanted to post a pic of myself!!!

Thanks again guys.


----------

